# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Εικόνας >  Δεν  αλλάζει κανάλια το τηλεχειριστήριο.

## BOSKOS

Καλησπέρα  και χρόνια πολλά σε όλους  

  Θα  παρακαλούσα  οποιος φίλος έχει λύση  για το παρακάτω ερώτημα ας γράψει ευχαριστώ
  Αποκοδικοπιοιτης   ψηφιακού  σήματος  τα στοιχεία του είναι τα παρακάτω :  
                   1=μάρκας  F&U
                   2= modelo no= mrf3381
   Τοποθετείτε στην Μπράζα συνδέετε με την τηλεόραση  ανοίγω  με το τηλεχειριστήριο και δουλεύει κανονικά  ως εδω όλα καλά.
  Το ερώτημα είναι , δεν  αλλάζει κανάλια το τηλεχειριστήριο που διαθέτη από μια απόσταση  2,5 -3  μετρό  περίπου που είμαι καθισμένος .

  Άλλαξα μπαταρία στο τηλεχειριστήριο αλλά μάταιος κόπος .
  Υπαρχή  κάποιος  τρόπος ώστε να μπορέσω να Κάνο  της αλλαγές καναλιών μέσο του αποκωδικοποιητή   από αυτή την απόσταση  
  Έχει κάποιος φίλος  πρόταση λύσης .

----------


## angel_grig

Aπο οτι καταλαβα απο πιο κοντα αλλαζει τα καναλια,ετσι δεν ειναι?Εαν εισαι εντος εγγυησεως πηγαινε το πισω,μηπως βρεις λυση(αν και πολλοι κινεζοδεκτες εχουν χαλια τηλεχειρισμο).Αλλιως προτεινω 2 λυσεις:
α)δοκιμασε ενα προγραμματιζομενο τηλεκοντρολ
β)βγαλε το πλαστικο "τζαμακι" που εχει μπροστα ο δεκτης..

----------


## haris_216

επίσης σε αρκετούς χρειάζεται να σκοπεύσεις με ακρίβεια προς το "ματάκι".
αν είσαι σε αυτή την περίπτωση, τότε καταλαβαίνεις ότι όσο πιο πολύ απομακρύνεσαι από τη συσκευή τόσο πιο πολύ ακρίβεια θέλει στο να βλέπει το τηλεκοντρόλ προς το "μάτι" της συσκευής.
σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις είναι τόσο προβληματικά τα πράγματα που βοηθάει μόνο αν είχες κάνεις εκπαίδευση ελεύθερου σκοπευτή στον στρατό!!!

----------


## ioannislab

επισης δοκιμασε να ανοιξεις το χειριστηριο και να καθαρισεις τις επαφες των πληκτρων και αν εχεις κολλητηρι περασε ξανα τις κολλησεις ειδικα του led, του πυκνωτη και του κρυσταλλου. Τελος δοκιμασε να κανεις αναβαθμιση στο λογισμικο του δεκτη. Στον δικο μου δυσκολευοταν παρα πολυ να δεχθει σημα να ανοιξει (ακομη κι απο πολυ κοντα) ενω οταν ανοιγε μετα ανταποκρινοταν αμεσως στις εντολες. το προβλημα λυθηκε με αναβαθμιση λογισμικου.

----------

